# Stickman ?



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm looking at buying some stickman 3 or 4 of them. I'm looking at Butch Greens and the Men of Steel Evan has on his site. Do the Men of Steel pole collapse? I want to make sure I can transport them and don't need 5 foot poles. I have seen Butchs but have never seen the one Evan sell. Any opinions on how they they each hold up.

Thanks Chris


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know about the one's EG sells, but I have 6 of Butch's stickmen, and they are great! I leave them in my camper shell all the time with stuff piled on top of them, and they just keep on going.


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

No the stickmen the EG sells do not collapse, but Ive used both of them and the stickmen that EG sells seem to get a dogs attention more so than the Butch Green stickmen, especially with a little wind.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gunners up has some nice ones that collapse .


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I really like the ones that Dogs Afield sells. Works really well with a train-rite retrired gun release


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Luker said:


> No the stickmen the EG sells do not collapse, but Ive used both of them and the stickmen that EG sells seem to get a dogs attention more so than the Butch Green stickmen, especially with a little wind.


The MOS stickmen do disassemble, but the staffs do not collapse, if that's what you're asking. I store my staffs in a simple conduit carrier on my luggage rack. The covers roll up easily and store in a baseball bat bag, which holds about ten.

Evan


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I got 6 stickmen from EG's site. The poles do not collapse but they are the best I have used. Work great with train rite retired guns and hold position well in the wind without blowing all over the place. I have used a bunch and IMO these are the best.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Here are the new versions. The best just got better!










Check our new ad! http://rushcreekpress.com/page3allproducts.html

Evan


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Tyvek painter suit: $3.00

Plastic coated garden pole: $2.00

Wire coat hanger: free

Drill hole in top of stake and insert coat hanger.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Tyvek painter suit: $3.00
> 
> Plastic coated garden pole: $2.00
> 
> ...


I do what Keith does, but in place of the garden pole, I go to the Rural King farm supply store and get the 6 foot plastic electric fence posts. (Metal spike in the bottom and footpeg to push spike in ground) No drilling needed, easier to get into stubborn/packed dirt.

For windy days, I tie the legs in an overhand knot at the bottom of the stake. It's no wonder my dog loves to stare at sailboats.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't know that they made them in 6 foot, I'll have to look around for them.

I use the good old fashion white feed bag attached to a piece of PVC. T from the PVC goes over top of the fence pole.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I've used about every worthwhile innovation I know of. Under the heading of "You get what you pay for", I'm willing to spend the $ for what works best for the training I do. 

Evan


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Evan said:


> I've used about every worthwhile innovation I know of. Under the heading of "You get what you pay for", I'm willing to spend the $ for what works best for the training I do.
> 
> Evan


I agree. I've built them out of PVC with painter suits, poles and coat hangers. It has been well worth the money getting stickmen that are easy to set up, don't blow sideways where the dog can't see them. and are lge enough to see in the field. Vince Benedeto builds the one's Evan uses. He is a super nice guy and has a great product. Very easy to set up, built well and are inexpensive.

For those that use the one's from Dog's Afield, how do you keep the little clamp at the bottom that supposedly holds the stickman to the pole to keep from coming off? Mine came off just standing in the back yard with no wind. Only being about 4 feet tall they never made to the field.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Evan,

Your stick men are lazy. All ways standing around with their hands in their pockets!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Evan said:


> Here are the new versions. The best just got better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evan, what is new/different about these versions? My training partner and I saw them in action at your seminar here in WA last summer and just ordered 6 last week but I'm not seeing the difference between these and the "old" version.

Thanks,

Rick


----------

